# Smoothest running Galaxy Nexus setup



## Klatoz (Dec 28, 2011)

I have flashed a lot of ROMS from ICS to Jelly Bean, in the pursuit of the perfect setup. I wanted to share what I find to be the smoothest, battery friendly setup I have ever used. Try it out and tell me what you think.

*Setup*

ROM

Latest XenonHD ROM

Launcher

Apex Pro (Keep in Memory under Advanced settings)

Kernel

Franco r249 w/app
384-1228 Dynamic Interactive
I/O Deadline
GPU 384
SR off undervolted
384-675
729-725
1036-800
1228-900

Color Settings 

Red 235 Green 235 Blue 265
R -4 G 0 B 0
Contrast 3
Gamma 1.2

Miscellaneous

Location Services OFF
Sync OFF
Force GPU rendering ON
V6 Supercharger Script 
3G TurboCharger Script
Kick Ass Kernelizer
(I believe these scripts have really helped with battery and overall smoothness of the phone)
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=991276


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

Cool story. Glad you made this thread, I haven't seen any others like it ever posted anywhere before...


----------



## Klatoz (Dec 28, 2011)

imnuts said:


> Cool story. Glad you made this thread, I haven't seen any others like it ever posted anywhere before...


Great input! Thanks for checking out my post!


----------



## bL33d (Jun 23, 2011)

i run stock leaked jellybean deodexed and its about the best ive used. mods usually mess with performance of roms.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Kinda funny that you are using the v6 script and yet still locking your launcher into memory since his instructions tell you not to. Only slightly more funny than using unnecessary scripts to begin with.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Klatoz (Dec 28, 2011)

akellar said:


> Kinda funny that you are using the v6 script and yet still locking your launcher into memory since his instructions tell you not to. Only slightly more funny than using unnecessary scripts to begin with.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Non-ICS/JB ROMS - *Disable* "Lock Home in Memory" if your ROM has this option.

I'm reading that as non ics/jb roms should disable.. correct me if I'm wrong. I have read the scripts aren't of any use, but decided to try them out. I have tried many different ROM/kernel combinations and to me, the scripts have made my phone run smoother, cooler, and I have never had better battery life.


----------



## Klatoz (Dec 28, 2011)

bL33d said:


> i run stock leaked jellybean deodexed and its about the best ive used. mods usually mess with performance of roms.


I did find that stock ran very smooth. Personally, I need certain options that stock doesn't offer.


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

imnuts said:


> Cool story. Glad you made this thread, I haven't seen any others like it ever posted anywhere before...


I see what you did there 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

Klatoz said:


> Kernel
> 
> 384-1228 Dynamic Interactive


Is this some new exotic governor?


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Lately all the kernels except stock don't seem to like my phone very much. Ill try the next milestones.


----------



## RVDigital (Sep 4, 2011)

imnuts said:


> Cool story. Glad you made this thread, I haven't seen any others like it ever posted anywhere before...


Cool Story! 9/10 Would buy the book.

FTFY


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

Sync Off? Sorry I prefer to keep my phone useful.


----------



## Nuance (Jul 30, 2011)

iPois0n said:


> Sync Off? Sorry I prefer to keep my phone useful.


^ This.


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

BootAnimator said:


> Is this some new exotic governor?


Yep, all the cool kids have it. That and the Beastmode script.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Detonation said:


> Sync Off? Sorry I prefer to keep my phone useful.


Yup! If I wasn't going to sync I'd buy a dumbphone.


----------



## Klatoz (Dec 28, 2011)

BootAnimator said:


> Is this some new exotic governor?


Its interactive that dynamically changes its settings based on use. Something Franco came up with, seems to work very well.


----------



## Klatoz (Dec 28, 2011)

Detonation said:


> Sync Off? Sorry I prefer to keep my phone useful.


For me, I don't update my contacts, bookmarks, etc very often. If I need to sync I'll turn it on sync my stuff and turn it back off. I'm trying to keep wake locks to a minimum.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Klatoz said:


> Its interactive that dynamically changes its settings based on use. Something Franco came up with, seems to work very well.


From what I can tell, the 'dynamic interactive' governor is really just interactive with SmartReflex turned on. Regular interactive would be with SmartReflex turned off, giving you static voltages. I don't think franco created a new governor. Imoseyon's leankernel has this by default.

Technically, Imoseyon created the 'interactive' governor & Texas Instruments created SmartReflex. (edit: I was wrong, google created interactive, Imo created InteractiveX. Thanks imnuts)

I'm wondering why Franco is dodging this question of 'what is the dynamic governor' that is asked over & over again in his thread?


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Technically, Imoseyon created the 'interactive' governor & Texas Instruments created SmartReflex.


Google wrote Interactive, not imoseyon.

As for syncing, I don't want to turn sync on/off and have to wait for all my GMail accounts to sync. I want to be notified when I get new email, otherwise, my phone is no more useful than sitting at a computer for email.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

imnuts said:


> Google wrote Interactive, not imoseyon.


Your right! I'm thinking of InteractiveX. Thanks for the correction


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

sublimaze said:


> Yep, all the cool kids have it. That and the Beastmode script.


Sweet! Been running r249 for a few days and loving it. Can't seem to find the dynamic mode though. 
Do you have to buy the app twice, then refund once and it shows up?


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

IMO's new experimental came out today


----------

